# Pcola Beach Pier



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

Another day a few hundred sheeps. They ran all day. Some breaks in between but for the most part just another murder fest. Poor gents stood out there all day with no ling action. Darn boats took all the actions. Nice day with a steady breeze. Hopefully tomorrow will bring better luck.

One is better than none.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

What were you using, fiddlers?


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

Live shrimp.



One caught is better then none caught.


----------

